# Slow Bite Sunday but Big Bites when they did bite:



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sunday, 25 April 2021, Opal Beach-- 'West'. 0930 to 1330 hrs. 14, 15 & 16 inches.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done.
Some fine eats right there


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You have a nice set up to surf fish. Back when I spent more time beach fishing I should have bought a cart. Looks much easier than taking a couple trips back to the truck.


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

SHunter said:


> You have a nice set up to surf fish. Back when I spent more time beach fishing I should have bought a cart. Looks much easier than taking a couple trips back to the truck.


Thank you. The current tires are spares borrowed from my two wheel dolly as I wait a couple of more days for the replacement balloon beach tires to arrive. After several years of use, the tires finally had enough. In addition, not shown, three bungee cords will hold multiple sand spikes across the top of the cooler and a flea rake, The tackle box and beach chair fit nicely too on top of the spikes and the chair case strap around the handle. The 'rocket launchers' carry fully extended surf rods. Makes it easier to move gear to and from while solo or with my wife partner. Would recommend a similar configuration for anyone looking for a better way to avoid that dreaded walk from my truck in my case and roll along to your favorite surf spot. No patents pending LOL, but maybe there should be. I am looking for a reason to eventually retire from the defense industry. Again, thanks. Cheers!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

eric07 said:


> Thank you. The current tires are spares borrowed from my two wheel dolly as I wait a couple of more days for the replacement balloon beach tires to arrive. After several years of use, the tires finally had enough. In addition, not shown, three bungee cords will hold multiple sand spikes across the top of the cooler and a flea rake, The tackle box and beach chair fit nicely too on top of the spikes and the chair case strap around the handle. The 'rocket launchers' carry fully extended surf rods. Makes it easier to move gear to and from while solo or with my wife partner. Would recommend a similar configuration for anyone looking for a better way to avoid that dreaded walk from my truck in my case and roll along to your favorite surf spot. No patents pending LOL, but maybe there should be. I am looking for a reason to eventually retire from the defense industry. Again, thanks. Cheers!


If you can get a patent, I salute you even if you are kidding about the cart. Americans are not filing patents, but people from other countries are filing U.S. patents. I was sent to a week long institute put on by the USPTO and learned a lot. There was a lot of concern among their attorneys and examiners because we are not filing. The process was interesting but expensive which is probably why we don't file. Met the guy who finds the entrepreneurs for Shark Tank and met a young lady who had a dog dryer patent before she was in high school. I was selected to go in order to teach copyright and patents to students when I got back in hopes of getting young people interested in invention and the process. Maybe you will be the next I know to get a patent.


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

SHunter said:


> If you can get a patent, I salute you even if you are kidding about the cart. Americans are not filing patents, but people from other countries are filing U.S. patents. I was sent to a week long institute put on by the USPTO and learned a lot. There was a lot of concern among their attorneys and examiners because we are not filing. The process was interesting but expensive which is probably why we don't file. Met the guy who finds the entrepreneurs for Shark Tank and met a young lady who had a dog dryer patent before she was in high school. I was selected to go in order to teach copyright and patents to students when I got back in hopes of getting young people interested in invention and the process. Maybe you will be the next I know to get a patent.


Great insights. My random comment about a patent was to the right guy. Now my interest is peaked enough to eventually start my own research efforts. Thanks! Eric


----------

